

Things Your Business Can Learn from My Rookie Year in the NFL - cobri
http://cobyfleener.com

======
arethuza
Not that relevant, but I was rather impressed by Jamie Roberts qualifying as a
medic while playing rugby professionally and at an international level:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22154392>

~~~
EvilLook
People tend to assume that you have to be a big, dumb meathead to be good at
things like rugby and American football. The aptitude test given by the NFL is
called the Wonderlic Test, but it is used in other fields. The average test
results by profession are as follows:

    
    
      Systems Analyst – 32
      Chemist – 31
      Electrical Engineer – 30
      Engineer – 29
      Programmer – 29
      Accountant – 28
      Executive – 28
      Reporter – 28
      Teacher – 28
      Copywriter – 27
      Investment Analyst – 27
      Librarian – 27
      Electronics technician – 26
      Salesperson – 25
      Secretary – 24
      Dispatcher – 23
      Drafter – 23
      Electrician – 23
      Nurse – 23
      Bank teller – 22
      Cashier – 21
    

The average score per NFL position is as follows:

    
    
      Offensive tackle – 26
      Center – 25
      Quarterback – 24 (Most teams want at least 21 for a quarterback.)
      Guard – 23
      Tight end – 22
      Safety – 19
      Linebacker – 19
      Cornerback – 18
      Wide receiver – 17
      Fullback – 17
      Halfback – 16
    

So the big, beefy guys taking all the hits right in front of the quarterback,
on average, score better then the quarterbacks, and on average, score better
then electricians, draftsmen, salespeople, and nurses.

~~~
arethuza
I was impressed that he could qualify as a doctor _at the same time_ as
playing top level rugby.

I know a few people who've gone on to succesful careers after playing rugby at
a high level - but they did one then the other.

~~~
ropz
In fairness, his medical school helped him to study part time while he played
rugby - but hey, there's no need to dilute a great achievement.

